# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Кома

## SNJK83

обсуждаем кому. делимся впечатлениями.

я была в коме два раза. травилась фенобарбиталом. первый раз более одной смертельной дозы (16 больших флакончика валокардина. выпаривала) кома длилась 3 или 4 дня. во второй раз более двух смертельных доз (32 флакончика). на 11 день маме сказали готовить гробик, я 12 я очухалась. в коме пусто. после комы неимоверно глючит. больше всего понравился глюк где я выхожу из комы в будущем, но у меня нет тела и человечки будущего (такие мелкие и просветлённые как в футураме) наращивают мне новое тело. процесс занял несколько недель всё это время персонал больницы будущего ко мне очень хорошо относился, выводили в красивейший летний парк гулять)))
Но было много и ужасно стрёмных глюков. И сама реанимация это пиздец полный. Лежишь привязанная и пялишься в потолок несколько суток. Потом ещё несколько суток лежишь отвязанная но вставать нельзя. Весь младший персонал тебя ненавидит за то что ты суицидник, вокруг же ПОНАСТОЯЩЕМУ больные люди, а психические расстройства это мы не слышали и знать не желаем. Одна даже когда привязанную куда то перевозила пощёчин мне надовала, типа чёж ты сука о родителях не подумала. Воды хуй допросишься (!!!) А ещё эти суки меня в коме не переворачивали и у меня на крестце образовались пролежни в которые можно пол пальца запихать. после второй комы ходить разучилась и голос пропал, это было прошлым летом, до сих пор во весь голос кричать не могу

----------


## Ugly

Я в коме не была и подобного не переживала, но у меня есть вопрос: осталось ли у тебя желание снова совершить суицид теперь?

----------


## SNJK83

> Ходить-то можешь щас ?


 достаточно быстро научилась, упала пару раз только

----------


## SNJK83

> Я в коме не была и подобного не переживала, но у меня есть вопрос: осталось ли у тебя желание снова совершить суицид теперь?


 да бывает, это болезнь такая так то, в данный момент не хочу но недавно хотела

----------


## SNJK83

к сожелению уже не могу. не помню. но в коме точно было пусто.

----------


## Балда

Был опыт, когда меня откачивали (суицид тут не причем). Абсолютно ничего не помню. Что-то из подобных вещей СМИ раздувает нечто непонятное...

----------


## SNJK83

ну а первое что помнишь после комы? сколько был в коме?

----------


## Pechalka

> ну а первое что помнишь после комы? сколько был в коме?


  это девушка.

----------


## Балда

> ну а первое что помнишь после комы? сколько был в коме?


 Я не была в коме.  Кома - это такое состояние, когда наступает угнетение ЦНС, а потом и смерть мозга. Кома была только у автора, а меня просто возвращали с того света. Я ничего не помню. Была почти двое суток, а потом только помню, что мне было очень плохо. Жутко больно, жутко страшно и жутко плохо.

----------


## lisenok

> обсуждаем кому. делимся впечатлениями.
> 
> И сама реанимация это пиздец полный. Лежишь привязанная и пялишься в потолок несколько суток. Потом ещё несколько суток лежишь отвязанная но вставать нельзя. Весь младший персонал тебя ненавидит за то что ты суицидник, вокруг же ПОНАСТОЯЩЕМУ больные люди, а психические расстройства это мы не слышали и знать не желаем. Одна даже когда привязанную куда то перевозила пощёчин мне надовала, типа чёж ты сука о родителях не подумала. Воды хуй допросишься (!!!) А ещё эти суки меня в коме не переворачивали и у меня на крестце образовались пролежни в которые можно пол пальца запихать. после второй комы ходить разучилась и голос пропал, это было прошлым летом, до сих пор во весь голос кричать не могу


 Плохие Вам врачи попались, не повезло! Я была в коме 3 дня. Во время комы у меня было такое ощущение, что я сплю, т.е. мне снились сны. В больнице обращались со мной как и с другими больными. Ну и я сказала, что типа жалею о том, что я сделала, т.к. это было нужно для того, чтобы меня в психушку не заперли. В реанимации в общей сложности я провела 10 дней. Единственная проблема у меня была, так это сильная слабость и низкое давление, но через несколько месяцев все восстановилось, только вот память ухудшилась немного и поэтому сейчас стало тяжелее учиться.

----------


## Тихий

Через сколько времени тебя обнаружили в таком состояние?

----------


## когда уже

у меня такое ощущение, что я эту историю уже читал...плагиат что ли?

----------


## lisenok

> у меня такое ощущение, что я эту историю уже читал...плагиат что ли?


 А может просто история похожая?

----------


## когда уже

ну...не знаю. Прямо как под копирку...может и правда просто похожа.

----------


## lisenok

> ну...не знаю. Прямо как под копирку...может и правда просто похожа.


 Хотя всякое бывает, но смысл плагиата на этом форуме?

----------

